# Small Inexpensive Really Bright Luminous Watch (without pushing a button)



## recDNA (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi fellow flashaholics! 
I need some help.... I'm looking for a small bezelled men's watch with really bright luminous dial. I don't like the large bezelled military styled Luminox (and I had one in the past that fell apart - trit tubes fell off watch hands!) 
I love reactor never dark watches but they are way to big and heavy for me. I even called them about making a smaller, lighter model but ain't gonna happen. 
I would even sink to an electroluminescent face IF it does not require a button press to activate. 
Ideally, a watch with a 36 mm bezel with numbers (not just tick marks) and hands HEAVILY painted in super luminova with a black face and black leather strap would be perfect... But it's gotta cost under 200 bucks. 
Can anyone help me out? THANKS


----------



## archimedes (Feb 12, 2013)

That's a tough combination of requirements ... closest I can think of right now would be Lum-Tec C Series, maybe ? Still over budget, though, and perhaps out-of-production 

Seiko Baby Monster is probably too big :shrug: ... as would be the Orient Aviator (with luminous dial).

EDIT - Marathon General Purpose Quartz with MaraGlo might also be worth a look ....


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 12, 2013)

Seiko Monster series; it uses ticks and not numbers, it's slightly larger than you want, and you'd have to look hard to find one at ~$200, but nearly half of the entire face is lume..


----------



## archimedes (Feb 12, 2013)

... and if you want to see some really nice budget-busting options, check out some of the Ball Midsize watches :devil:


----------



## awenta (Feb 12, 2013)

How about a little light to see your watch? It'll be about 10$


----------



## recDNA (Feb 13, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Seiko Monster series; it uses ticks and not numbers, it's slightly larger than you want, and you'd have to look hard to find one at ~$200, but nearly half of the entire face is lume..



That's a mechanical movement right? Over the years I've had several expensive automatic watches and none kept good time. I prefer quartz. My friends who collect watches are horrified and wouldn't be caught dead with a quartz watch. 

Thanks for the suggestion though. As for the suggestion about the flashlight I never go out without at least 3 flashlights but I don't always have a free hand to light up the watch or even push a button on the watch for electroluminescence.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, the Seiko Monster series are mechanical watches.

Although they use an excellent automatic movement (particularly for their extremely reasonable price) and keep very good time, a quartz movement will likely remain more accurate ... at least until its battery is drained, anyway 

As an aside, if you have been disappointed with the performance of a watch with a mechanical movement, especially an expensive one, you may want to look into having it "regulated". Most good jewelers / watchmakers should be able to do this for you relatively easily.


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 13, 2013)

Think it's going to be a tough find.
With the superluminova, it does need light to recharge. Yes it will hold a charge all night, but if you are wearing long sleeves, a jacket or something covering it to an evening event, when you look at your watch, you probably won't be able to tell the time. I have found even the brightest ones lose that punch quickly, and your eyes ( mine anyway), cannot see the glow very well. ( ie in a theatre).
Go for a push button. Not sure what scenario you would be in where you needed to check the time and your other hand was not available for a quick push or tap.
If I recall, Swatch made a tap dial that illuminated.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 13, 2013)

Is there an electrically illuminated watch that is constantly "lit" without a button press? With solar charging it should be feasible.


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 13, 2013)

I would say NO, as it would kill the battery in ver short time.
Here is the Swatch link ( not sure if I am allowed this) http://www.squiggly.com/us/en/swatch/light-me-up-loomi-gb908.htm


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 13, 2013)

The Omega Spacemaster Z-33 has red time displayed, but you won't find it for $200 and it is a 43mm watch


----------



## archimedes (Feb 13, 2013)

recDNA said:


> Is there an electrically illuminated watch that is constantly "lit" without a button press? With solar charging it should be feasible.



Well ... you could always tape down that button


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 13, 2013)

Got it,
an Ipod Nano with a sports strap. Set the auto off to NEVER, turn down the brightness, set it to the clock mode. A bit large, but an alternative.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 13, 2013)

... Google "retro LED watches" :thumbsup:

These look interesting too ... Kisai Rogue Touch LCD/LED.

Not sure if these can be set for "always on" though :thinking:


----------



## recDNA (Feb 13, 2013)

OK, sounds like tritium/superluminova (for numbers) combo would be best. I'm not sure any watch for any prices combines both though.


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 13, 2013)

I hate knock offs and what they stand for, but, if it doesn't bother you,
Bell & Ross makes a cool watch, ( a bit big though), that has the entire dial covered in superluminova.
A knock off probably could be found without too much effort at an affordable price.


----------



## dss_777 (Feb 16, 2013)

Check out the "Traser Classic Series Basic Black" - it has almost everything you want, but is a little more than you want to spend at retail. 40mm face, black dial, and those amazing trit hands and face markings that really stand out in the dark.

Traser is the original tritium equipped Swiss-made watch made by MBMicrotec, and that all the Luminox stuff was originally based on.

Their website has them: http://www (dot) traserh3watches (dot) com/seiten/Classic_Basic_Black__mod-detail-id-18-sprache-en.html

To get similar styles but in smaller face (37mm), you have to go to their "TraserLadyLine" website. 

I have no connection there, just have one of their "Classic" non-military looking Traser watch.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 16, 2013)

If Traser added superluminova on the numbers I'd break the budget.

I have a pre-owned Reactor Trident with both tritium tubes and superluminova numbers coming in the mail... But the topic still interests me so if folk have more suggestions I'd love to hear em.


----------



## FatherOfNine (Jul 10, 2013)

recDNA said:


> Hi fellow flashaholics!
> I need some help.... I'm looking for a small bezelled men's watch with really bright luminous dial. I don't like the large bezelled military styled Luminox (and I had one in the past that fell apart - trit tubes fell off watch hands!)
> I love reactor never dark watches but they are way to big and heavy for me. I even called them about making a smaller, lighter model but ain't gonna happen.
> I would even sink to an electroluminescent face IF it does not require a button press to activate.
> ...




I used to have a watch either a Timex or Casio that had a really cool feature that turned on the light when I flipped my wrist to look at it. I wish I could recall what it was called but that would seem to fit your needs. Oh and by the way, I completely understand what you are asking for. I like a small and well lit watch that I do not need tow hands to illuminate or the cost of a Ruth's Chris family outing to pay for.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 27, 2013)

One of my G-Shocks has that turn wrist feature. I turned it off. Really annoying 

Bill


----------



## recDNA (Jul 27, 2013)

Not if you need it! I'd actually prefer a small, thin watch with tritium hands and dial. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blues-Al (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi. I would recommend a casio w86. Blue illumination. Slim. And £14 from most places. 
Very tough too.


----------



## CaptainRogersUK (Oct 17, 2013)

from what i remember of my kesai tokyoflash watch i think i had it on fade in and out  but you have to recharge it fairly regular. I swapped if for the tron watch which auto illuminates every 10-15 minutes from what i remember.. i dont have the manual on me.. but all manuals can be downloaded from the tokyo flash web site.. they sell out really fast too but are very durable  though my standard watch is thecasio g shock GD-100SC.

I ALSO HAVE THE jack bauer limited edition 24-casio waveceptor which is a good alternative as that as back light and additional amber leds


----------



## CaptainRogersUK (Oct 17, 2013)

the cheapest tritium watch i ever came across was the SMITH N WESSON trit watch, it retails about 70gbp on ebay i think...


----------



## recDNA (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## recDNA (May 26, 2014)

Ended up going with a gear to go with my Note 3


----------

